# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Бессигнатурная защита от неизвестных троянцев-шифровальщиков

## mike 1

Представляю вашему вниманию программу от ув. *Vitokhv*, которая бережет ваши силы и нервы при работе с электронной почтой. Как известно, большая часть шифровальщиков распространяется через электронную почту. Назначение этой программы - блокировка исполняемых файлов от случайного запуска неопытными пользователями. После длительных тестов программа хорошо себя показала и может использоваться в корпоративной среде.  

Проверка файла 56 антивирусами: https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/5...688e/analysis/

*Плюсы программы:
*
+ После установки не висит в процессах и не потребляет память.
+ Имеет малый размер установщика
+ Не дает запускать вирусы из архивов, даже если они будут под паролем. 
+ Защита будет работать вне зависимости от установленного у Вас антивируса.
+ Для развертывания программы от Вас не требуется каких-то специальных знаний
+ Бесплатная


*Тестирование программы:*







*Установка:


*1. Скачайте *FixSecurity by Vitokhv* по этой https://yadi.sk/d/qRZTU-LPstBeA ссылке 
2. Запустите установщик от *имени Администратора* (желательно установку выполнять из под учетной записи Администратора). 
3. В поле "*Серийный номер*" введите: 0000-0000-0000-0000





4. Ознакомьтесь с лицензионным соглашением и в случае его согласия щелкните "*Далее*".





5. В следующем окне Вам предложат включить различные дополнительные функции. На них я остановлюсь немного подробней:








> Опция "*Защита WinRar*" использует встроенную защиту архиватора:










> Опция "*Защита архивов*" защищает по политике SRP.
> Защита архивов необходима как параллельная защита в первую очередь от *.EXE
> Если у пользователя система с админскими правами, без домена, то включить ее необходимо.
> Для корпоративных пользователей Администратор сам решит включать или нет, так как происходит наложение настроек и правил.
> Если в домене была включена политика SRP с белым списком, то изменится на черный список (думаю админу это не нужно).



Опция "*Отображать все типы файлов*" отключает скрытие для зарегистрированных типов файлов. Подробней: https://support.microsoft.com/ru-ru/kb/865219

Опция "*Отправлять карантин*" создает задачу в планировщике заданий, которая через определенный промежуток времени отправляет архив с карантином в вирусную лабораторию. Карантин будет отправляться только в том случае, если пользователь пытался запустить исполняемый файл.


6. Я отмечаю все и продолжаю установку программы.




7. После завершения установки рекомендуется перезагрузить компьютер.






*Для отката изменений:*


1. Откройте меню "*Пуск"*, далее "*Панель управления"*.
2. Выберите "*Установка и удаление программ*" (*Программы и компоненты*)
3. В списке установленных программ выберите "*Fixrun*" для удаления.




4. После удаления перезагрузите компьютер.


*Некоторые известные ошибки:*

Для файлов с расширением **.js* в свойствах убедитесь, что выбран 7zip архиватор

----------

об.261,  *olejah*,  Ranger007124,  Val_Ery,  Ярослав Зикун

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Уведомление
*Обновление от 02 июля 2016 года.* 







> Релиз установщика: RELEASE
> 
> *Добавлено:*
> 
> - условие поиска переменной, если %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temp существует в разделе [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Environment] то разрешена установка правил для этого пути и Windows XP
> - условие поиска переменной, если C:\Temp существует в разделе [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Environment] то разрешена установка правил для пути %SystemDrive%\Temp и Windows XP
> - условие поиска переменной, если %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp существует в разделе [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Environment] то разрешена установка правил для пути %LocalAppData%\Temp + Windows Vista и выше
> - условие поиска переменной, если C:\Temp существует в разделе [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Environment] то разрешена установка правил для пути %SystemDrive%\Temp + Windows Vista и выше
> 
> ...



*Обновление доступно по ссылке:* https://yadi.sk/d/ahwRz-Jysx529.

----------


## Папюс1

Добрый день.Ссылка для скачивания уже не рабочая,к сожалению..
ЗЫ Установил,большое спасибо!)

----------


## mike 1

Ссылка из второго сообщения рабочая.

----------


## Koza Nozdri

Официальный сайт разработчика:
fixsecurity.ru

----------

